# Pre-Roman Britain



## toddpedlar (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good history of Pre-Roman Britain? The portion of history we're teaching our girls this year includes this time, and we'd like to have some background material to study up on ...


----------



## sastark (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you mean pre-Roman Catholic or Pre-Roman Invasion (by Caesar in 55BC)?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 20, 2009)

Pre-Roman Invasion... i.e. Britain BC.


----------



## jandrusk (Aug 20, 2009)

This might help, Prehistoric Britain Guide. Remember GIYF (Google is your friend).


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 20, 2009)

jandrusk said:


> This might help, Prehistoric Britain Guide. Remember GIYF (Google is your friend).



Sure, Google is my friend, and I've been to that site. What I really want is anyone's opinion here, having experience with a book or two - not what I can get from Google.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 20, 2009)

Pre-Roman history of Britain is dependent a lot on archaeology, of course.

This is a good book on the Celts which were the inhabitants of Britain and Ireland before the Romans arrived, Goidelic (Gaelic) Celts in Ireland, and Brythonic (British Celts) in Great Britain:-

Philip's Atlas of the Celts (History Atlas): Amazon.co.uk: Barry Raftery, Clint Twist: Books

This series called '' The Making of Scotland" deals with the ancient history of the north of Britain, but I've only read the volume on AD 800-1124. This volume, apparently, covers 4000 - 1500 BC:-

Farmers, Temples and Tombs (Making of Scotland): Amazon.co.uk: Gordon Barclay: Books


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2009)

This book is an interesting read on the history of Scotland. It has a great deal of work on Pre-Roman history in Alba.

Scotland: The Story of a Nation: Amazon.co.uk: Magnus Magnusson: Books


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 20, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> > This might help, Prehistoric Britain Guide. Remember GIYF (Google is your friend).
> ...



Your daughter needs to appreciate that this is in the realms of archaeology and not history. For something a bit more interesting and off the boring beaten track, I greatly enjoyed the beautiful book Facing the Ocean by Barry Cunliffe - Facing the Ocean: The Atlantic and Its Peoples, 8000 BC to AD 1500: Amazon.co.uk: Barry Cunliffe: Books - although in getting that link I see it is out of print and my copy could be worth a lot of money if Amazon is anything to go by! Sorry, that wasn't much use.


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 20, 2009)

Amazon.com: Ecclesiastical History of the English People (Penguin Classics) (9780140445657): Bede, D. H. Farmer, Ronald E. Latham, Leo Sherley-Price: Books

and

Amazon.com: The History of the Kings of Britain (Penguin Classics) (9780140441703): Geoffrey of Monmouth, Lewis Thorpe: Books

:-D


----------



## Hippo (Aug 20, 2009)

I seem to recall that this was quite good.

Amazon.com: A History of Britain: At the Edge of the World? - 3000 BC-AD 1603 v.1 (Vol 1) (9780563487142): Simon Schama: Books


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 20, 2009)

I knew the Brits would help me out!


----------



## Hippo (Aug 20, 2009)

Do not forget Julius Ceasers Commentaries on the Gallic War that also cover Britain, this is as good as it gets in actualy having real a historical document rather than just conjecture.


----------



## gkterry (Aug 20, 2009)

Without a doubt, the best book I have read on this subject is Before Scotland:

Amazon.com: Before Scotland: The Story of Scotland Before History (9780500051337): Alistair Moffat: Books

Highly recommended!!


----------

